# Storage, or SSD.



## shovenose (Sep 4, 2013)

Would you be more interested in a dedicated server (if you are unsure what that is, it's where you rent a physical server to host your application/website/game/whatever) that has two 4TB drives, or in a dedicated server with a 32GB SSD? Clearly the SSD one would be cheaper.


----------



## cheesy999 (Sep 4, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Would you be more interested in a dedicated server (if you are unsure what that is, it's where you rent a physical server to host your application/website/game/whatever) that has two 4TB drives, or in a dedicated server with a 32GB SSD? Clearly the SSD one would be cheaper.



Depends what it's for and how powerful the rest of the server is


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 4, 2013)

Depends on price difference. In general I don't see the need to have an SSD in a server though.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 4, 2013)

SSD on a web host server is entirely pointless!


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 5, 2013)

The one where I have the money to build my own with a 2TB hard drive and a 32 GB SSD.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2013)

not to mention the SSD loses speed as it fills up, and could have erratic performance. i'd be going the HDD.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 5, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Would you be more interested in a dedicated server (if you are unsure what that is, it's where you rent a physical server to host your application/website/game/whatever) that has two 4TB drives, or in a dedicated server with a 32GB SSD? Clearly the SSD one would be cheaper.



if you already have a dedicated server, i prefer to choose using HDD instead SSD


----------

